# Bass Tournament live online



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The AGLA Bass Tournament on Aug 6 at Marina Village in Freeport can be viewed online between 3p and 6m at www.neighborvision.com. So far as I know this is a first time being able to watch the event live on streaming video.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

this is only the second annual for this tounrament. it's ALOT bigger than last year. when you watch the weigh-in keep an eye out for the guy with the smallest boat...its brown you cant miss it..that me lol


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

lol sounds like me jesse! I have a small brown 14 ft jon boat 

I will be out that weekend camping and fishing at Karick Lake.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

post a report i have been wanting to take the boat to karick, bear, and hurricane.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*"The Little Brown Boat"*

Hey screwball, your will be out there and that's what counts. From what I have read in the paper this is a fund raiser for a worthy cause. There will be a lot of other stuff going on as well. Parking is not all that large for a large event so spectators may have a walk a ways.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah i tried to prefish...i wont be able to fish it in my boat. nowhere for me to get to thats decent. i have to say im a little dissapointed in the area they chose. last year was great..lots of room. this place is tiny. i dont know how everything is going to fit.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

There is a nice long docking area that should be sufficient for boats but parking could be a problem if some of the other activities are set up in the immediate area. 
Just learned that the other activities are at Marina Village which is not where I thought it was. Here is a link to this location. www.marinavillage.info


http://www.ultimatebass.com/bass-fishing-forum/index.php?topic=89441.0


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.theticketsportsnetwork.c...max-banner-ads-lib/include/redirect.php?id=17

:thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Watched it*

Almost got overheated this morning working in the yard so opted not to visit the tournament. Decided to just watch it online. I liked what they tried to do but there was a problem with the video blurring now and then and the audio starting and stopping. I suspect the videographer was using a wi-fi cell phone connetion for Internet service which would explain the quality issues. Overall, I watched 2 hours and liked what I saw. A lot of people were there. :thumbup:
The top 3 bass tournament were very close. All had 13 lbs plus, only separated by a few 100ths. I heard them say there were 62 boats participating.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

stay cool walt its hott as hell out there..


----------

